# The Ecigssa Ice Bucket Challenge Fund Raiser



## RevnLucky7 (20/7/14)

I think it's fun time.

Introducing the ICE challenge.
Disclaimer: This is not endorsed by the forum (yet) nor is it an event held by anyone as a retailer.
This is a fun form factor mess between all of us as forum members and ecig lovers!

Here's how it works. I will pick up the ball. In my video I will call out 2 members. The called out members will have 48 hours to respond and in turn call out two other members. If a member passes or fails to respond he'll donate R50 towards the forum.

Who wants to play? 30 members vote yes and this is a go!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (20/7/14)

It had to be winter....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (20/7/14)

HPBotha said:


> It had to be winter....



You really don't need to expose yourself. 
How'd you know I'd call you out first!


----------



## andro (20/7/14)

Because u are the first mean that u will call 2 people and get a bucket of ice over ur head?


----------



## RevnLucky7 (20/7/14)

andro said:


> Because u are the first mean that u will call 2 people and get a bucket of ice over ur head?


 
Yeap. You're so voting yes aren't you 
Seems to be a serious lack of enthusiasm for this!
Vote yes! Vote yes!


----------



## andro (20/7/14)

Man is winter ... And a cold one. I ll think about it . Could be fun


----------



## RevnLucky7 (20/7/14)

andro said:


> Man is winter ... And a cold one. I ll think about it . Could be fun


 

Winter Shminter! Let's raise some money!
Pretty soon I have to pay for a forum that keeps crashing at random times I might as well help fix it

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

